# Tales of the Gun - The AK47 Assault Rifle



## Ravage (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2018)

Posting this here instead of starting another thread:  I'd rather be shot with an AK vs. and M4:

"Admittedly I’d rather not be shot with either, but if I had to choose, I’d take a round from the AK47 over the M4 any day of the week. To understand why, it’s important to have a very basic look at the physics behind terminal ballistics, in this case being the science of what happens when a penetrating missile enters a human body. The first place to start is the Kinetic Energy Equation:

*KE = ½ M (V12 – V22)"*


----------

